# Call Office Hours Now and Win a Book



## R. Scott Clark (Mar 1, 2011)

_Office Hours_ is preparing a new episode for later this Spring: "Ask the Profs." 

We know that you have questions about Scripture, theology, church history, and life in the church. The faculty has answers (from God’s Word). We want to hear from you. 

Call us at 760-480-8477, leave a message with your question, your name, email address, and your surface address and we’ll get an answer from the faculty for the episode. If we use your question we will send you a copy of _Always Reformed: Essays in Honor of W. Robert Godfrey_. 

Call now. We’re working on the program now.


----------



## TimV (Mar 1, 2011)

I take it "who cut your hair" won't get picked?


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 1, 2011)

And goofy Bible jokes are also probably not going to get chosen: "Q. Where is the first math problem mentioned in the Bible?"




A. When God told Adam and Eve to go forth and multiply.

It may be worth a try, but since it is long distance, I'm not going to go for it after all...


----------



## Phil D. (Mar 2, 2011)

kvanlaan said:


> When God told Adam and Eve to go forth and multiply.



The real question here is who were the three that went before them..?


----------



## TimV (Mar 2, 2011)

Or was the first motorcycle really Joshua's Triumph, which was heard throughout the land?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 2, 2011)

*If you are interested in the program make the call as Dr. Clark has offered. If folks want to address the question of whether it is appropriate to use Scripture in humor as above, start an edifying thread on the subject.
*


----------

